# Plans for 240SX's



## Red_91_240SX (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a 240SX right now. However I want to get ANOTHER 240SX. Preferrably 91-94, Red, 5-Spd, Fastback with no more than 100K miles on it. I DO NOT WANT HICAS!!

I want to SR swap the one I wanna buy right now and put the KA thats coming out of it into the 240 I currently own. The KA in my current 240 doesnt seem like its going to hold up much longer so thats why its not for sale. I don't sale someone the car and it take a shit on them.

This seems like a good opportunity to get a SR20 powered baby. I went up to Enjuku Racing in Orlando today. These guys are the shit. Out the door with labor and part cost and both the cars ready to drive home - I was quoted $7000 tops. This means an SR20 in the car I'm seeking for in this thread plus a KA that isnt about to shit out on me in the 240SX I currently own.

The reason I'm not SR'ing my current 240 is because its got a bunch of things that make it not worth SR'ing but its worth putting good KA in it to have a back-up and/or daily driver. The car has a huge dent in the quarter panel and the HICAS system is bunch of bullshit that causes problems and noises and whatever else. I'll have that eliminated soon enough though. Not to mention I've pretty much ruined the suspension due to rallying my girfriends rough ass rocky road. Won't ever do that again. (But damn it was fun)

So do you guys think I got a good plan here or do you think I'm spinning my wheels?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

$7,000 is expensive. Add to that the price of a second 240SX. If you're willing to pay that much for a <200whp 240SX, go for it. I would work with the one you have. Remove HICAS, fill your dent, do suspension, IHE. If your KA pops, pick up a fresh one for cheap.


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

when i end up buying my sr, its only going to cost about $1500 out the door. but im not having it put in by a shop..good luck though.


----------



## nissian240 (Jul 18, 2006)

$7,000 seems a litttle steep for a motor swap. You could have badass 240sx If you were to go ahead and swap it yourself and spend the $7000 on more than just a motor swap.


----------

